# To OLN bashers



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah. Keep badmouthing the only US network that decided to pick up Tour De France and televise it 5 freaking times a day on a nearly constant loop from 6AM till 11PM all day every day.

Please forgive them for bringing up Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwen - the only two guys with some 50 years of reporting experience between them, the couple that covered the Tour for US viewership for... forever!

Meanwhile, let's bash them for using Lance Amstrong, the top american cyclist in the Tour. Oh, no, wait... the top Cyclist in the tour, the guy who won it 6 times and is going for his record 7th in the commercials!! The only guy the public ever heard of.

Cause they should have been using Sandy Casar, or perhaps Yurji Krivtsov in their ads, just to make sure the ads appeal to your average viewers who are recent cycling fans but don't want to be confused with more recent cycling fans?

If French ever had a commercial, for sure they wouldn't feature Thomas Voekler or Sylvain Chevanelle or Christoph Moreau, NO! Instead, they would appeal to french public with images of Freddy Rodrigues, Andrei Grivko and Magnuss Backstedt.

So americans used the best american super-star to appeal to american public to buy their american products in their commercials????!!! Oh horror!

I am actually more offended by terrible 1970ies game show music in "Trek scratch tickets" commercials. Never mind naked Bobke thighs and his pimp outfit!

Oh, but Lance Armstrong jogging and encouraging fat americans to excercise?! 

What kind of message does this send to our community!!! Think about the children!!!

Or Armstrong announcing that not only he will beat cancer, but that he plans to return to professional ranks? Corny, Lifetime "made for TV movie" stuff, right? Right. Except it's actual documentary footage....

To all of you OLN whiners, how about instead of complaining about 15 hours of coverage a day on a channel you so much love to hate, and complaining about things that encourage non-cycling public to get excited about cycling and start cycling, how about you organize a ride for new riders out there? How about volunteering some time with some kids or newbie riders to teach them the bike skills and get them on the bike?! How about writing to OLN about great job they are doing covering world cycling, even at races where no US cyclists are present. You want to watch LBL and Paris-Nice and Paris-Roubaux, and Amstel Gold next year? Not to mention Giro, TdF and Vuelta?!

Yeah, then keep pissing off the sponsors who pay for the coverage by telling them how terrible they are for bringning new crowds to cycling and for spending their money on road cycling, while they could be much better spent on golf, X-games, adventure racing or reality shows like Survivor... Cause next year there will be no Lance, so you have something going for you! 

Then you can go back to bashing american coverage of cycling and how you wished ESPN or OLN told us about the top 10 results of the Tour de France stage... Cycling forums will be full of posts like "Remember those times OLN was showing cycling on a loop 24-7 for three weeks? What happened?!!" You are what happened!


----------



## DW4477 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice rant!


----------



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

*Grateful, but frustrated*

Frustrated with spoiler commercials during the primetime broadcast. Frustrated with the Stage 1 TT being advertised until 11 pm EDT only to have coverage over by 10 pm just as I was finally able to turn it on and see some other show completely by 10:15. Meanwhile, their website and the channel guide indicated that TdF coverage still had 45 minutes ot go. They should have headed that off as it was the last broadcast of the day, even if it meant more commercials. I solved the Prime Time show problems by not watching it. I either watch an earlier re-broadcast or tape it. But that's not the point. Imagine the fury that would ensue if the Super Bowl (can I say that on the internet without violating copyright?) broadcast was taped, aired a few hours later, and the network ran an ad saying, "Tom Brady, you just won the 2005 Super Bowl. What are you going to do now?" People have a right to be pissed about that. OLN or any network, should now better.
As for the Lance exposure on the primetime; it's geared for the non-cyclist American public. All most Americans know about cycling is Lance. That people just have to deal with. It's the American way, and it probably does capture the attention of those who otherwise wouldn't tune in.. Actually, the Nike commercials have been great. But not the spoilers. Has OLN run a spoiler since stage 2?
Definitely grateful that their coverage is typically quite good. But when they have messed it up, they have done so royally.
Has someone actually complained about Phil and Paul? They're fabulous announcers. Listening to the excitement in Phil's voice as bunch sprints take shape or attacks go off really pulls one into the action.
Regardless, we ultimately just have to take what we can get and like it.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

*Oh Yeah!!*

Very nice rant indeed! 
I've been reading this board for over a year, but very rarely post because all of the negative Sh!t slinging burns my ass too much to be civil. I just don't understand the mentality of many American roadies out there. Lance is a kick-ass rider PERIOD! He damn near died from cancer, and came back to win the toughest race in the world 6 times. Why is that a bad thing??? Even if you don't like him he at least deserves some respect. Plus he's a damn AMERICAN and you should be proud of that, but I guess that's not such a popular thing these days. 
And what the hell is with all of the disclaimers before anyone has something decent to say about him... Uhhh... well... uhhh "I'm not a Lance "fanboy" or anything... uhhh, but he did kick some ass today." 
I'll tell ya the pompas assed egos of many roadies drives me nuts sometimes. What the hell is so bad about being a fan of the greatest American cyclist ever? And if you run into some "fan/fat boy" on YOUR road stuffed into a Postal/Disco kit that was inspired by you know who, swallow your freaking EGO's and just be happy that their TRYING! Personally I hope that some of those fat boys come along and whoop your asses on the road someday! 
I almost forgot... Cheers to OLN and thanks for the post. Again nice rant... I'm done.


----------



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

*Your point is well taken, BUT*

Yes, we clearly owe a debt of gratitude to OLN for providing such extensive coverage of cycling (particularly in light of the fact that they were doing it before the vast majority of Americans were of LA). And whatever the foibles of Paul/Phil/Bobke/etc., they are probably vastly superior to the beautiful (but ignorant talking heads) that would be doing the broadcast on a major network. 

OTOH, it is our right, as an elite cadre of superior beings, to bemoan the shortcomings of the common media as it attempts to communicate with/inform/entertain the unwashed masses. Indeed, it is a critical part of the social construct that the public dialogue include the meritocracy's ideas. Nay! They should be grateful that we deign to share our thoughts with them as if their puny minds (inextricably linked to their paunchy bellies) could comprehend the glory of our ranting!!! The right end of the bell curve must be heard from.

(Yes, I know I ended that last sentence with a preposition. But YOU try to reconstruct it without stooping to the vernacular.)


----------



## Shockee (Feb 12, 2004)

obfg said:


> OTOH, it is our right, as an elite cadre of superior beings, to bemoan the shortcomings of the common media as it attempts to communicate with/inform/entertain the unwashed masses. Indeed, it is a critical part of the social construct that the public dialogue include the meritocracy's ideas. Nay! They should be grateful that we deign to share our thoughts with them as if their puny minds (inextricably linked to their paunchy bellies) could comprehend the glory of our ranting!!! The right end of the bell curve must be heard from.


lol, how droll! well done.


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

*very well said!!!!*

it's about time someone told the whiners to shut up. I personally enjoy having it on all day long, it beats the hell out of bull riding. thanks!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

You should hear the hunters and fishermen rant, rave, moan and whine. They're sick of OLN and the crappy extreme frozen waterfall climbing, kayaking, and now the constant airing of "Gay Bicycle racing!". "Freak'n Liberals have bought the network and are now working to promote non-hunting and fishing sports!" hahaha


----------



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

blah blah blah...

I'm glad the OLN cycling coverage is pretty much limited to the Tour, otherwise I be sitting in front of the TV every day watching, like a typical American armchair quarterback, and never riding.


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

I especially liked OLN's awesome coverage of the Vuelta last year. And this year's primo Giro coverage. You know, the GTs that can be counted on year after year to actually be exciting rather than boring processions. Uh, wait a minute; I guess the PBR was much too important to cover good races.

The Lance homers who only watch the Tour may be happy with coverage that is worse that the most wretched U.S. Olympic show. Those of us who follow events that don't occur in July have been screwed. Of course, the homers will stop watching the Tour next year, so they won't really care when coverage is gutted because OLN decided to promote Armstrong rather than the event and sport itself.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

*Yeah! Amen on this one!*



MaRider said:


> Yeah. Keep badmouthing the only US network that decided to pick up Tour De France and televise it 5 freaking times a day on a nearly constant loop from 6AM till 11PM all day every day.


OLN is doing a spectacular job of covering ALL European cycling. The "story" this year, and every year for the past 7 has been Lance Armstrong. OLN could do something estoteric, arcane, but they're covering "the story." 

Risking sounding like an old fart here, but back in 1962 when I was just starting to race bikes, I learned French because the only news I could get about bicycle racing was in French. 

Maybe OLN could broadcast in French? Then we'd have the esoteric and arcane. 

Lance will be gone after July 24. Let's just pray that OLN and American sponsors see fit to keep bringing us comprehensive coverage -- commercials, promotions for Survivor, and all. 

Beats searching the news-stands for a "recent" copy (like three months old) of Mirror Sprint in French.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

*No Vernacular Here . . .*



obfg said:


> The right end of the bell curve must be heard from.
> 
> (Yes, I know I ended that last sentence with a preposition. But YOU try to reconstruct it without stooping to the vernacular.)


You just write: "The right end of the bell curve must be heard." 

How hard is that? *LMAO*


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Utah CragHopper said:


> I especially liked OLN's awesome coverage of the Vuelta last year. And this year's primo Giro coverage. You know, the GTs that can be counted on year after year to actually be exciting rather than boring processions. Uh, wait a minute; I guess the PBR was much too important to cover good races.
> 
> The Lance homers who only watch the Tour may be happy with coverage that is worse that the most wretched U.S. Olympic show. Those of us who follow events that don't occur in July have been screwed. Of course, the homers will stop watching the Tour next year, so they won't really care when coverage is gutted because OLN decided to promote Armstrong rather than the event and sport itself.


My guess is that when OLN sees the money will be there to cover the Vuelta and the Giro, like the do the TdF, then they'll cover 'em. Right now, they....OLN....are playing to a mostly American audience, and I'd wager to say that alot of their money is coming from American corps. Given that, it's easy to see why their coverage is the way it is. Say, did you happen to notice the Trek commercials? Gee.....

Now, the obviously intellectually elite people, such as yourself, who are of great enough stature to wield terms like "Lance homers", must obviously se this, right? No? I'm surprised you don't, 'cuz the ability to toss out such a bon mot like "Lance homers" obviously shows great insight doesn't it? 

....or maybe it just shows that by your estimation there are two kinds of people: Lance homers and anti-Lance homers. Actually, it be kind of nice if folk like you....self important demi-gods of cycling and keepers of all cycling knowledge....could go chew yer cuds elsewhere so's the rest of us could just enjoy watching the race.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Let's clarify here guys:

OLN is a business, with the motivation of making money. The TDF has been the top event on their network in the past few years, while the Giro and Vuelta have not been very profitable (from my understanding).

So, OLN is not doing great tour coverage out of some nice gesture to all the cycling fans, but they are doing it to attract viewers and make money. Maybe they're being shortsighted in promoting lance instead of the event as UCH said, but maybe no one really cares about the event anyways, so why should they waste their time?

As for us complaining about the coverage, your comments are ridiculous! Who ever complained about sponsor's bringing money to the sport? That's nuts. I'm sure some of us have complained about seeing the same ads every day, I can still hum that damn Lincoln song from 2001! That doesn't mean I dislike the company, broadcaster or anyone else, but seeing the same ad for 3 weeks twice an hour can get tiring. The same thing happens when I watch the NBA playoffs, as they have the same sponsors and advertisers throughout the course of the month long event. What this has to do with complaining about coverage is completely incomprehensible.

You also say that OLN and other big companies are banking on Lance to bring interest and sell their products. Absolutely true. You then say that when cycling loses airtime and commercial support, it will be the fault of the "OLN bashers". Isn't it possible that it will decline due to the retirement of the guy who's bringing interest and commercial sponsors? Your arguments are completely off-base and contradictory.

Silas


----------



## Reith (Jul 10, 2005)

Last night I slept with my Lance doll on one side and my picture of GW on the other. I have never slept better. God bless Lance, OLN and America.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Tell it to the man!


----------



## js5280 (Jun 3, 2004)

*To OLN's credit. . .*

The quality of commercials are MUCH better. I'll commit hari-kari with a tire lever if I hear a runawayshoes.com or a Lincoln Navigator commercial one more time. I know there are even worse ones, but they've been deprogrammed from my head thankfully.

Worst commercial this year, IMO, promo for OLN show and way-to-intense guy saying "It was most powerful experience I've ever had." It's only mildly annoying though.

My suggestion, have Paul Sherwen do some commercial spots for Tour de Georgia in his American-speak. That was hilarious! Very disappointed in Bob's British accent, thought he'd do much better than he did.


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

SilasCL said:


> Let's clarify here guys:
> 
> OLN is a business, with the motivation of making money. The TDF has been the top event on their network in the past few years, while the Giro and Vuelta have not been very profitable (from my understanding).
> 
> ...


I do not see much contradiction in my crazy rant.

You are correct, OLN is a business. Negative reaction from many "hard-core" cycling purists will probably not go very well with the sponsors. Sponsors are the guys paying bills. If you read this board, you will notice not just anti-Lance or anti-OLN sentiments, but also anti-TREK, anti-Disco, or even anti-Tour sentiments. This is because as elitist snobs that we cyclists are, we are trying to separate ourselves from TREK-riding, Disco-wearing newbies who only know of one cycling race - Tour de France. We are trying to tell the world (as if anyone cares) that we are different from them. So while the "hard core" guys many of whom post here, would never be caught being associated with anything Lance-like, the newbie Lance-fans will probably lose interest as soon as Lance retires. 

So if at least some of us provide positive feedback for OLN for their coverage of the Tour and other events, if all OLN sees is negativity that fills this board and others, I am not sure why they would continue to cover TdF and other events. 

I think OLN does a damn good job on covering the event. I think the commercials are better this year. At least they are somewhat cycling-related, instead of lawn-mowers, Lincoln-Mercury SUVs, artist tests and other crap that we were fed in the past.

Bottom line - we are spoiled bunch of egomaniacs who will never be happy, we don't appreciate what we have and therefore probably deserve it to be taken away from us.


----------



## Pepe (Jun 24, 2004)

js5280 said:


> The quality of commercials are MUCH better. I'll commit hari-kari with a tire lever if I hear a runawayshoes.com or a Lincoln Navigator commercial one more time. I know there are even worse ones, but they've been deprogrammed from my head thankfully.
> 
> My solution? Tape the live coverage in the morning while you're at work. You get Phil Liggett's and Paul Sherwin's outstanding commentary, and you miss Al Trautwig. Then fast forward through the commercials. You get through an hour in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

js5280 said:


> Worst commercial this year, IMO, promo for OLN show and way-to-intense guy saying "It was most powerful experience I've ever had." It's only mildly annoying though.


This subject deserves it's own thread, but good call on the OLN "It was the most powerful experience I've ever had!" commercial. Is this some kind of tie in to the plethora of Cialis, Enzyte, Levitra, etc. commercials?


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

A buddy of mine just got back from business in France last week. He said they got the live feed that we get, French announcers and that's all. No repeats, enhanced coverage or Bobke. Thank you OLN.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

MaRider said:


> Yeah. Keep badmouthing the only US network that decided to pick up Tour De France and televise it 5 freaking times a day on a nearly constant loop from 6AM till 11PM all day every day.
> 
> Please forgive them for bringing up Phil Liggett and Paul Sherwen - the only two guys with some 50 years of reporting experience between them, the couple that covered the Tour for US viewership for... forever!
> 
> ...






Get a blog.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

OLN needs to break up into two different channels/networks. The hunting/bullriding/fishing/NASCAR/off-road gas powered vehicle channel. And the cycling/kyaking/climbing/camping/ski-snowboarding/avalanche dog channel. Then we'd all be happy.

my $0.02.


----------



## Shockee (Feb 12, 2004)

MikeG said:


> OLN needs to break up into two different channels/networks. The hunting/bullriding/fishing/NASCAR/off-road gas powered vehicle channel. And the cycling/kyaking/climbing/camping/ski-snowboarding/avalanche dog channel. Then we'd all be happy.
> 
> my $0.02.


Not sure about OLN in the US, but here in Canada OLN is hampered by 'Cancon.' This is the regulatory system that limits the amount of foreign content permitted on any given channel license. It really is a 'con' on us up here to have to endure hours of mindless make-work-Canadian-crap on OLN between the few cycling events that we get. In fact, we are screwed out of seeing most of the Classics and the Giro! ARghhhh! This is despite the fact the cycling is the biggest ratings draw by far for OLN.

So perhaps the US has similar content regulations obliging them to air similar crap?


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

Shockee said:


> So perhaps the US has similar content regulations obliging them to air similar crap?


Usually laws like that are passed to limit U.S. programming. The 'mericans laugh at the french for such rules. The only thing close in the U.S. is not encoded in law; there have been tacit agreements between government regulators and networks to have bad comments made whenever characters are shown smoking, occasionally run an episode with an anti-drug storyline, etc.

As far as the two channels idea, there are in fact two channels. One is not owned by Comcast and specializes in ******* sports. Comcast changed the content of OLN to take over the market the other channel served and at the same time have a reason not to carry the other channel (which I can't recall the name). Obviously, the beer guzzling Nascar watching animal killers provide better ratings than the shaved down lycra clad grape smugglers.


----------



## obfg (Jul 18, 2004)

*Well done, sir.*

Clearly you reside at the right end.
With you on ths site, awkward construction is something up with which we need not put.
Glad I could amuse and thank you for your assistance.


----------



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

bloody OLN. They're not even showing todays stage. Wankers


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

alienator said:


> My guess is that when OLN sees the money will be there to cover the Vuelta and the Giro, like the do the TdF, then they'll cover 'em. Right now, they....OLN....are playing to a mostly American audience, and I'd wager to say that alot of their money is coming from American corps. Given that, it's easy to see why their coverage is the way it is. Say, did you happen to notice the Trek commercials? Gee.....
> 
> Now, the obviously intellectually elite people, such as yourself, who are of great enough stature to wield terms like "Lance homers", must obviously se this, right? No? I'm surprised you don't, 'cuz the ability to toss out such a bon mot like "Lance homers" obviously shows great insight doesn't it?
> 
> ....or maybe it just shows that by your estimation there are two kinds of people: Lance homers and anti-Lance homers. Actually, it be kind of nice if folk like you....self important demi-gods of cycling and keepers of all cycling knowledge....could go chew yer cuds elsewhere so's the rest of us could just enjoy watching the race.


If they want to save some money, they can avoid throwing it away on talking bald heads like Al Trautneedsawig, talking bubbleheads like Kirsten DUI Gum, and Paul gotmybuttkickedduringrecess Haufman. OLN used to cover all cycling. But they decided to take the funds spend on the Giro, Spring classics, and Vuelta and put it into the over produced "CYCLISM". My guess is that if they continue to cover cycling, once Lance is gone, the blinds will come back off and they'll redistribute resources to showing ALL of cycling.


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

Jesse D Smith said:


> If they want to save some money, they can avoid throwing it away on talking bald heads like Al Trautneedsawig, talking bubbleheads like Kirsten DUI Gum, and Paul gotmybuttkickedduringrecess Haufman. OLN used to cover all cycling. But they decided to take the funds spend on the Giro, Spring classics, and Vuelta and put it into the over produced "CYCLISM". My guess is that if they continue to cover cycling, once Lance is gone, the blinds will come back off and they'll redistribute resources to showing ALL of cycling.


Are you aware of the fact that OLN DOES indeed cover spring classics, Giro and Vuelta?
If an average american couch potatoe gets converted to cycling because of Trautwig's "Americanized" style of coverage (some americans may find Paul and Phil too "euro"), or by Kirsten Gum's explanation of how feeding zone works - the more the merrier! And if you don't like it, then try to watch or tape early morning coverage instead of evening "extended" coverage.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Down with the "Cyclasm"*



Jesse D Smith said:


> If they want to save some money, they can avoid throwing it away on talking bald heads like Al Trautneedsawig, talking bubbleheads like Kirsten DUI Gum, and Paul gotmybuttkickedduringrecess Haufman. OLN used to cover all cycling. But they decided to take the funds spend on the Giro, Spring classics, and Vuelta and put it into the over produced "CYCLISM". My guess is that if they continue to cover cycling, once Lance is gone, the blinds will come back off and they'll redistribute resources to showing ALL of cycling.


I generally don't like all this whining and bashing because I'll take what I can get. However I think nearly all of us agree with your points. I hope you're right about the post-LA era. The producers of this stuff don't seem to get it. They don't really understand what attracts people to watch this sport. They think all the fluff is necessary. Three heads (Phil L, Paul S and Bob R) would be plenty. All the good info for the newbies such as what a yellow Mavic neutral support vehicle is could be worked into the main commentary of the race as the topic becomes relevant to the moment.


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Commercials*



Utah CragHopper said:


> Obviously, the beer guzzling Nascar watching animal killers provide better ratings than the shaved down lycra clad grape smugglers.


Nice,

My thoughts exactly. <sarcasm> I'm not sure about what OLN in the states is like, (I know that the actual feed is the same) but here, I think there is only about 4 xommercials that air.

Owen Mckibbon the 40 year old beach Volleyball playing, BowFlex using, "I packed 12 pounds of muscle on my frame in 6 weeks" guy

The BowFlex Tread climber thingy, thats supposed to be the "best cardio tool money can buy" - something or other - I have my doubts.

The Canadian Discover Botaing Commercial...

I guess I'm drawing a blank here, or I'm suppressing the others.

My only complaint is the constant "Lance-centric" coverage. I like the guy, but I also really like the rest of the tour. How about you show Rasmussen opening up that massive lead on two riders that are actually trying to catch him, or Zabriskie's opening ITT. And the forecast - showing the weather, and the "chance of Lance attack" give me a break.

Thats it for me, I'm just happy that they're actually covering the majority of the stages, and I record them anyway, and watch them at 5pm. DVR software and TV capture cards rock.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 27, 2004)

As noted, this is a business decision. The other races just aren't going to attract the same number of viewers without the Lance factor. Of course OLN is going to ride on Lance's wave, that's what draws more viewers. If OLN relied solely on pro-cycling fans and dedicated roadies to make up their audience, I imagine there would be no coverage, or significantly stripped down coverage.

Tangent: To get better coverage, there needs to be a larger audience. A larger audience is not garnered by putting down people new to the sport as "homers," "freds," etc. There are two attitudes that need to be changed 1) the hard-core roadie attitude (and don't deny it exists) and the general populace's attitude toward cyclists on the roads. People as a whole need to become more accepting towards sharing the roads, and roadies need to be more accepting to new people, no matter who or what draws them in to the sport. 

Back on topic: I really have no major complaints, but the editing toward the of the last stage stunk. There were some extra large skips in time during commercial breaks that seemed to be at odd points. Complain all you want about OLN, but I don't see ESPN trying to get the rights away from OLN, and I think many would fear how superficial the coverage would become then. Even this morning, an ESPN program noted Lance fell to third and was behind by over two minutes. That was it. Talk about incomplete, and totally misleading to anyone not familiarized with the event.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I think most of this is a straw man argument. I don't think people are that upset about whta OLN shows, but what they don't. The trend has been a constant reduction in non-Tour coverage.

OLN is a business and as such they will be dropping cycling entirely in the not too distant future. There is more money to be made in bull riding, Survivor reruns and BBQ showdowns. If they had any desire to keep cycling around post LA they wouldn't be alienating the core audience by curtailing coverage and driving them to RAI and TV5 coverage. That's the first step toward cancellation, not long term cycling coverage. They aren't even willing to buy some satellite time for PPV cycling, instead going with low cost low quality internet feeds.

All that's needed is a Eurosport satellite feed to start up in the US and there wouldn't be any market left for OLN in cycling, and I wish it would hurry up and happen.


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

I love OLN. That's all that matters. They bring me the tour, I watch their channel.


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

Awesome! I couldn't agree with you more...


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

MaRider said:


> Are you aware of the fact that OLN DOES indeed cover spring classics, Giro and Vuelta?
> If an average american couch potatoe gets converted to cycling because of Trautwig's "Americanized" style of coverage (some americans may find Paul and Phil too "euro"), or by Kirsten Gum's explanation of how feeding zone works - the more the merrier! And if you don't like it, then try to watch or tape early morning coverage instead of evening "extended" coverage.


I take it by "Americanized" style, you mean someone who was knew zilch, zero, nothing, nada about the sport, yet was paid big money to interpret it for us, then was rehired a second year, and still appears to have learned nothing. Someone who consistently referrs to each and every rider other than Lance as "riders who don't matter, riders of no significance." 
Phil, Paul, and Bob Roll do a perfectly fine job of explaining both the technical aspects and the basics. I started out by watching WPC videos way before I ever purchased a road bike. I'm no brain surgeon and I still managed to learn and understand the sport from Phil and Paul's commentary. If American's find Phil and Paul too "Euro" they won't have much of a chance of becomming fans of a sport started by, maintainted by, and dominated by Even if you choose to watch the early morning coverage, there's no escaping Gum's "out and about" segments. I don't really mind them, but I don't think we need a dedicated EEO hire to host them.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*discovery II*

i bet oln will not maintain TDF once Lance retires. maybe a year or two. oln's main audience is north american. an american team might have a fighting chance next year but most people will not recognize the names that might replace lance. canada is not sportin much of a team.

but 

if discovery channel loves the team so much, maybe they could start discovery II, like espn II. they could broadcast seasonal sporting events that involve some aspect of adventure and discovery, like cycling and other sports (leave hunting to oln).


----------

